# Grub Screws - the tiny tiny ones!



## Chris du Toit (20/7/15)

Hey peeps

Anyone have an idea of where I can find 2.5mm x 4-5mm grub screws in the Cape Town Northern Suburbs areas? 

Brights and Nesco are a no go, the smallest they have is 5mm and 3mm respectively.

Thanks


----------



## capetocuba (20/7/15)

@Gazzacpt will know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/7/15)

You can try Boltfast and BMG fastners. Sorry don't have details hit up google for contact details


----------



## Chris du Toit (20/7/15)

Thanks @Gazzacpt & @capetocuba , will give them a ring!


----------



## shaunnadan (20/7/15)

You could try getting a self tapping screw that's bigger and cut a new thread. Then get the corresponding screw to fit in its place . 

I've replace my derringers tiny grub screws with Philips head screws. 

Just becareful not to cut them too big

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (20/7/15)

It's for the Big Dripper, I tries machine screws but the heads of the screws are about 2mm too big and the cap doesn't of all the way down. 

But if I can't find it I have a boere plan! I have 2.5mm screw threads which I can cut a slit in on top and tighten with a flat head screwdriver. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## moonunit (20/7/15)

Also try Top Fast in paarden eiland they sometimes carry obscure fasteners 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/7/15)

Try Hawkes and Findlay aswell they often have the stuff I struggle to find.


----------



## Chris du Toit (21/7/15)

Thanks everyone, gonna do some investigation this weekend. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Ballie (22/7/15)

try your local optician. Those sizes is what they use for the frames


----------



## DrKolver (20/7/17)

Chris du Toit said:


> Thanks everyone, gonna do some investigation this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Hi Chris

Have you found any of these grub screws? I am also looking for some and they seem very hard to find...


----------

